# Would you consider yourself a nerd?



## jazvdb (Jan 5, 2010)

Be honest....


----------



## 8v8t8r (Jan 5, 2010)

u should add a poll to this.
as for me, yeah i consider myself a nerd


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 5, 2010)

For sure. Remembering of course that this has nothing to do with social skills or being inept with women.

It is about becoming really freaking excited because you read a little tidbit of information about a speculative sequel to a game you like. Or enjoying discussions graphics cards... and etc.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol i can hold actually convos with live face to face humans, but i have my wii, and ds hacked, and i fixed a 360 rr. I go straight for the games in Walmart everytime. And i live here on GBAtemp.Im a nerd.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 5, 2010)

i am not a nerd, not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , though my girlfriend told me that i am half a nerd, but i still have a reference to real life, whatever this meant to say:.


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> Remembering of course that this has nothing to do with social skills or being inept with women.


Nope. That would be a "geek." Nerds are socially inept.


----------



## lord0fshred (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess in some ways i could be considered a nerd. But i'm a tall handsome and talented so it all evens out C:


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 5, 2010)

Go nerds.


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm an 80er


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm the biggest nerd in my little no-stop-light backwoods town.....which isn't saying much. 
I get called when the local people's computers have power cords that come loose.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a shitty Milhouse failure geek


----------



## Raika (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes and ashamed of it
The above average


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 5, 2010)

I would consider me as a nerd, because I'm almost the whole day online, 
I really don't like going outside (alone it's boring)
I don't have any real or good friends since I changed schools (they all think, they know more about games than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I mostly punch them.)


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Just halfway...


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 5, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> MarkDarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a complicated point, though. People always tell me about how easy it is to get along with me and how I always fit in well inside any group and etc... but that doesn't mean I _like_ doing that. I don't care for people all that much... just about my few real friends and about pussy.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I am not really a nerd. I am more of a geek, I guess


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 5, 2010)

i'm loving my time here on this great site, gathering up information, helping out where i can, so if that makes me a nerd...then yes i am a nerd


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 5, 2010)

I am a nerd but halfway. The way i socialize and my style makes me look like im not a nerd but what i do on the computer makes me a nerd. My friends cant even believe i play games and stuff(the girls at least).


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 5, 2010)

I am a gentleman and a scholar!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But also, I am a nerd, I suppose, although that is a very general description, and I don't think it is really possible to categorise people entirely based in one group.  I do play a fair amount of games, and do stuff that was at one point considered 'nerdy' (I became a sound engineer for my old school- although I learnt so many new skills, so it was totally worth it).

But at the same time, I have lots of friends, and am not some sort of social recluse.  I get on well with girls, and I can go vast periods of time without even thinking about playing games, or doing 'nerdy' things.

So yes, it's one facet of my personality, but i'm also a musician, a chef, a sound engineer (and technician when needs be), a journeyman, a gentleman, a scholar, and so many other things.....

....and I imagine everyone else is too


----------



## iFish (Jan 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I am not really a nerd. I am more of a geek, I guess



i am more of a geek i guess asweell


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 5, 2010)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> I am a nerd but halfway. The way i socialize and my style makes me look like im not a nerd but what i do on the computer makes me a nerd. My friends cant even believe i play games and stuff(the girls at least).



+1 im not a obvious nerd, well im not really a nerd anyways but I duno, hard to say really


----------



## Satangel (Jan 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I am not really a nerd. I am more of a geek, I guess



2.
I know quite a bit of computers and games, but when it comes to the really technical side of things, I almost know nothing.
I play sports a lot and I look normal, not bad, not good.


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 5, 2010)

When I was asked by a guy and his cousin on how to download games on iPod Touch, I said everything and then he says "He's a geek ain't he???". I took it as a compliment. Why deny when it doesn't harm me in a way? 

I'm not really sure...do tell me! I mean I know a lot about computers and most technologies, but I don't give a darn about the electronics and stuff. I do enjoy Big Bang Theory (maybe I can relate) and play a lot of Guitar Hero and Rock Band. I am reliable for fixing my mate's computers, from using common sense to specifically finding what kind of RAM is exactly needed. At the same time, I have a very normal and casual appearance.

Good topic


----------



## WildWon (Jan 5, 2010)

There are three major groupings here:

Nerd, geek & dork.

The nerd is specialized in one or two main areas. They can talk for DAYS on those couple of topics, and CAN retain some form of social standing.

The geek is one that has abilities in multiple categories but can function in other areas of life just as the normies do, but don't look like a fool to the nerds.

Dorks, well, they're in a special category. A dork can be a nerd, and MAYBE a geek... just with utter and complete social awkwardness.

I have my nerdier side about some things, but a group of girls that became my best friends in college college taught me the social graces needed to become the well rounded geek i am today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (speaking of which, i was just in the wedding of one of those girls, on New Year's Eve. Pictures will be appearing as soon as i get my hands on some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## driverzx (Jan 5, 2010)

Halfway.
If we're counting Nerds, geeks and dork, why not include gamers?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Bang Theory makes me vomit just thinking about such an awful show


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a nerd. I know several programming languages, I know all about electronics and enjoy taking things apart... ( My iPod 5.5G 30GB is in pieces next to me because it needs a new front case, battery, and headphone jack/hold switch/piezoelectric chirper unit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## user0002 (Jan 5, 2010)

No, just lonely and disenfranchised.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 6, 2010)

user0002 said:
			
		

> No, just lonely and disenfranchised.


Lonely is a state of mind. Just go out, get shit drunk and meet random people.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 6, 2010)

I am a NERD and I am PROUD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Well I'm BOTH.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 6, 2010)

I say I was a geek rather than a nerd. I'm more of a Roy than a Moss.


----------



## redact (Jan 6, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I say I was a geek rather than a nerd. I'm more of a Roy than a Moss.


+1 i'm more roy than moss...


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 6, 2010)

Err..kinda or a nerd.  But not really.  Just in the borderlines.


----------



## Dwight (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, but without all the disadvantages. The majority of my friends are pretty normal, and I go out a lot to do normal, non-nerdy things. I do know a lot about video games and computers in general, but I try not to let that affect my social life.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 6, 2010)

I am Geek. Hear me roar.


----------



## takun32 (Jan 6, 2010)

too bad theres to section for muscularly ripped nerd. unless im the only one of my kind, i have a friend whose kind of a muscular nerd but then i dont think hes really that big, he plays video games alot, but then he likes cars and stuff...would liking cars be considered a nerd? real cars not miniature ones LOL.


----------



## Bake (Jan 6, 2010)

If I was a nerd I would be damn proud of it. In my eyes nerd is a person who knows about computers, plays video games and you know, knows stuff. They aren't like those primitive assholes who drink every night thinking it's cool. They make me sick. But you see, I a'm a failure so I'm just piece of trash. Look at me, trying to use every chance to write about my f***ed up life.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dwight said:
			
		

> Yes, but without all the disadvantages. The majority of my friends are pretty normal, and I go out a lot to do normal, non-nerdy things. I do know a lot about video games and computers in general, but I try not to let that affect my social life.


+1. 

Exactly.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 6, 2010)

takun32 said:
			
		

> too bad theres to section for muscularly ripped nerd. unless im the only one of my kind, i have a friend whose kind of a muscular nerd but then i dont think hes really that big, he plays video games alot, but then he likes cars and stuff...would liking cars be considered a nerd? real cars not miniature ones LOL.
> Nah. For some reason, tunning and cars in general are considered a really "cool" and "in"... so no nerd there. You've got muscles? That really is pretty rare. I can hold fine on a fight, but I'm just about slightly above average muscle-wise. Both because I hate the gym and because girls I usually date tend to dislike muscular guys, so...
> 
> QUOTE(ortomedius @ Jan 6 2010, 07:32 PM) If I was a nerd I would be damn proud of it. In my eyes nerd is a person who knows about computers, plays video games and you know, knows stuff. They aren't like those primitive assholes who drink every night thinking it's cool. They make me sick. But you see, I a'm a failure so I'm just piece of trash. Look at me, trying to use every chance to write about my f***ed up life.


That seems slightly contradictory.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

I am the *biggest nerd ever.* (Notice the period.)


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 7, 2010)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> I am a nerd but halfway. The way i socialize and my style makes me look like im not a nerd but what i do on the computer makes me a nerd. My friends cant even believe i play games and stuff(the girls at least).


Exactly this lol. Except my friends know I play games. They know my DS is hacked too, we listen to music on it. To be honest, football (US) helped me become much more social.


----------



## jazvdb (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow this topic got big lol


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not a nerd at all, just a geek that you can have a drink and socialize with.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 28, 2010)

I know a lot about gaming, well compared to normal people... Don't know about technical stuff like how computers work and these programming langauges. I'm okay at sports, I watch a lot of football (european). People in my class wouldnt consider me as a nerd, but I do have a slightly nerdy side I guess, only a little bit though


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm a nerd and I'm proud. I tell people about me doing nerdy stuff too (even girls) because I just don't care. They like me for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for the type, I would say I'm the average nerd.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Feb 28, 2010)

Hell yes. But I also spent 6yrs in the Marine Corps, and can still f-k you up. So, yea... you get to read a lot of books and graphic novels in Afghanistan, when there's no power.

Wynd
USMC


----------



## monster1 (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess the fact that I took the time to answer this poll explains it all.  But definitely a nerd.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a nerd, but i'm also a well built guy.
So basically I can be as nerdy as I possibly would like, and am still able to beat the crap out of anyone who insults me for it.

My games room is part gym. So when i'm bored of playing games, I work out till i'm bored of that...and then play some more games, or do other nerdy things online.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a nerd, but you would never notice until you get invited into my room.

EDIT: After I posted, I read the post above mine. I'm in his situation. I'm a nerd and will fuck up anyone would makes fun of me for it. I did alot of boxing at age 13&14.

EDIT 2:


			
				wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> Hell yes. But I also spent 6yrs in the Marine Corps, and can still f-k you up. So, yea... you get to read a lot of books and graphic novels in Afghanistan, when there's no power.
> 
> Wynd
> USMC


Me and my friend are going to join the marines! We both love to box so we thought it would be a great life challenge.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a fucking cage fighter who enjoys figure skating, art museums, and fine dining.


----------



## ToiletDS (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a girlfriend, but, IM A NERD!


----------



## Dagatahas (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL. This thread reminds me of the movie. And incidentally a 'net Search revealed:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerd_pride#Nerd_pride

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerd_Pride_Day (or Geek Pride day, I can't seem to find OtaPride)

Computers and games have revolutionized the nerd life(style).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I consider myself a nerd(and proud of it) although a friend of mine says I can't be a true nerd(or a true trekkie) until I learn to speak Klingon. I may not be built like a tank but yes I can F people up because I cheat


----------



## jazvdb (Mar 11, 2010)

hey there


----------



## Sumea (Mar 12, 2010)

Well there is no thing where I would not be more skilled at doing with computers than my friends - but I do not want myself associated with that 80's stereotypical nerd though...

(that is what I think when I heard word nerd...)


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Mar 12, 2010)

According to common labels I am many things.

Nerd because I CAN fix your computer. I've built my own.
Geek because I play Dungeons and Dragons (have since Gygax gave it to us).
Socialist because I have no problem caring for the needy (not lazy, I said the needy).
Hawk because I AM war like. Peace through strength is not just a motto.
Right wing, because I DO believe in individual rights.
Atheist because thanks to science I know there is NO god (regardless of how many timid fools say there is).
Skeptic because I know science is wrong plenty of times, has been in the past, will be in the future.
Hedonist because I have no shame connected to my body.
Humanist, I am ok referring to myself as an animal, I AM one, an omnivorous mammal to be precise.
I'm not an otaku though, regardless of the fact I like Sailor moon and a thousand other anime females. I have a real wife not a pretend waifu. I have children. I have a life.
I am a craftsman, you name it I can make it.
I'm an intellect, the last time I checked my IQ was two levels beyond the common for mainstream.
I'm an aries, never ask me for the truth or an opinion, you might not like the response, because I won't make it up to protect your feelings.

My proudest label though is I am a father. You don't want to miss out on this label, but wait till you are at least 25 and then enjoy being married 5 years first, trust me on this one.


----------



## prowler (Mar 12, 2010)

No.
Now I have my glasses...
Yes.

I'm actually really stupid when it comes to work.


----------



## MgARBITER (Mar 13, 2010)

I like to think of my self a geek really bc nerds are usually seen as super smart people. But, if u cross them u get gerd.  A breed of semi-smart people who can hack, play video games, browse this sit, complain about Anti-piracy, and still not have to worry about getting there underwear on top of the flagpole lol.


----------

